# Wlan karte zum zocken?



## lowbob (24. Juni 2012)

Hallo wollt mal fragen ob die WLAN Karten mittlerweile zum Online Zocken taugen. Frage da ich in letzter Zeit gesehen habe das viele eine solche Karte mit einbauen. 

MfG


----------



## Atomtoaster (24. Juni 2012)

Was heißt mittlerweile, Wlan ist doch bei vielen Gang und gebe.

Eventuell steigt die Latenz minimal an, aber im großen und ganzen ist an Wlan nichts auszusetzen, je nach Empfangsstärke.

Klar ist ein Kabel immer zu bevorzugen, aber Wlan ist ne Top Sache auf die ich nichtmehr verzichten möchte, ich spiele auch darüber, der Router steht ein Stockwerk tiefer.
Habe hier oben Fullspeed und nen Top Ping.


----------



## lowbob (24. Juni 2012)

Und wie sieht's mit dc's aus? klar is WLAN toll das hab ich auch nicht angefochten es ging rein ums gamen.


----------



## xSunshin3x (24. Juni 2012)

Ich kann davon leider nur das Gegenteil behaupten.
Ich hatte Jahrelang auf meinem Notebook das W-Lan benutzt und allenfalls bestens einen konstanten Ping von 120. Nun hab' ich D-Lan, was in unserem alten Haus wohl etwas langsamer als direktes Ethernet ist, und komme auf konstante Ping von 50-70ms.

Und je nach Signalstärke gibts mit W-Lan auch Probleme..


----------



## Atomtoaster (24. Juni 2012)

Liegt immer an der verwendeten Hardware und der Strecke die man bis zum Router braucht.

DC's gabs keine, die ich aufs Wlan schieben würde.


----------



## xSunshin3x (24. Juni 2012)

Das mit der Hardware stimmt natürlich auch. Die Strecke blieb gleich.


----------



## Marule (24. Juni 2012)

online shooter würde ich auch immer mit kabel zocken...


----------



## PC GAMER (24. Juni 2012)

Marule schrieb:
			
		

> online shooter würde ich auch immer mit kabel zocken...



Ich finde nicht das das ein muss ist. Bei BF3 habe ich je nach Server 6 bis 27 ms.


----------



## lowbob (24. Juni 2012)

PC GAMER schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde nicht das das ein muss ist. Bei BF3 habe ich je nach Server 6 bis 27 ms.



Welche WLAN Karte nutzt du?


----------



## PC GAMER (24. Juni 2012)

lowbob schrieb:
			
		

> Welche WLAN Karte nutzt du?



Ich habe einen w-lan USB-Stick mit 5 GHz und 450 mbit, natürlich mit einem Router der das kann.

Der stick heißt Trendnet Tew-684ub


----------



## tankster (24. Juni 2012)

Ich zocke zurzeit mit einem alten W-Lan g - Standard Stick. Mittlerer Ping um die 80 ms, obwohl Windows maximal 3 Striche anzeigt. Ich hatte noch nie große Probleme und dieser Ping hat mich noch nie gestört. Egal ob BF3, World of Tanks oder Team Fortress 2: spielen kann ich alles ohne große Lags. Trotzdem wicht der W-Lan Stick bald einem neuen, da er nach ca. 8 Jahren beginnt Bluescreens zu erzeugen


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. Juni 2012)

Ich nutze nur einen Stick und hab bei BF3 einen Ping von 35-45, daher finde ich spielen über W-Lan nicht so schlecht. 

mfg


----------



## lowbob (25. Juni 2012)

Okay dann werd ich das mal testen danke an die so schnellen und zahlreichen antworten.


----------



## winner961 (25. Juni 2012)

lowbob schrieb:
			
		

> Okay dann werd ich das mal testen danke an die so schnellen und zahlreichen antworten.



Also ich nutze auch einen alten WLAN und einen neuen Wlanstick und ich muss sagen mit meinem 80 Ping kann man wirklich alles spielen und verbindungsabbrüche hatte ich noch nie obwohl ich relativ weit weg bin vom Router . Aus dem Grund überlege ich auch mir Dlan zu holen um den Ping noch etwas zu verbessern , bei Dlan ist es aber wichtig das du die Stromkreisläufe seiner Wohnung oder des Hauses kennst .


----------



## lowbob (29. Juni 2012)

Wahrscheinlich ist D-LAN die bessere alternative. Danke


----------



## ludscha (29. Juni 2012)

Ich hab eine D-Link Karte mit nDraft verbaut (Router FB 7390) und bei BF3 einen Ping 10 bis 40 ms, kommt auch immer drauf an wo der Server steht 

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/PCI/7989/D-Link+DWA-547+Rangebooster+PCI+Adapter.article


Mfg
ludscha


----------



## lowbob (29. Juni 2012)

Weiss nicht so recht wie ich das am besten regeln soll im Moment Rennen 20 Meter Kabel durch die Wohnung. Ist halt mehr stolperfalle wie Lösung...


----------



## MFZ (29. Juni 2012)

Kabel halt ordentlich verlegen.


----------



## lowbob (29. Juni 2012)

Hm naja dann brauch des Kabel noch länger. Denk des wird teurer als ein Stick,Karte etc.  und mehr Arbeitsaufwand.


----------



## Emerald Flint (30. Juni 2012)

also wenn du leerrohre hasst würde ich immer ein kabel vorziehen. 

durfte auch erst neu verlegen^^ 50 meter cat 7 verlegekabel habe ich bei amazon für glaub 32€ ne cat 6 dose für ca 7€ und nen günstiges LSA werkzeug für ca 3€ bekommen. das was man an kabel über behält kann man immer noch mit ner crimpzange und steckern in netzwerkkabel verwandeln.

da es nun fest verlegt ist und an beiden enden ne dose hat braucht man wenn man alles richtig gemacht hat ncihtmehr dran. bin da kabelfetischist für den rest der fam reciht mir auch w-lan^^ musst selber entscheiden was du nun im endeffect umsetzen wirst. solltest nur ne länge von 100 Metern nciht überschreiten. da sehe ich allerdings kein prob bei deinen jetzigen 20 metern. in etwa das liegt auch bei mir in der wand vom splitter (keller) hoch zum router.

klar ist es mehr arbeitsaufwand doch richtig gemacht brauchst nie wieder dran. ne karte / stick dürfte ne kürzere lebenserwartung haben wobei es da eher auf funktionalität und signalstärke ankommen wird. unterm strich sollte eine der genannten lösungen auf jeden fall funktionieren


----------



## Superwip (30. Juni 2012)

W-LAN ist immer so eine Sache...

... grundsätzlich ist die Latenz mindestens etwa 10ms höher als im (Kabel-) Ethernet

Was aber fürs Spielen immernoch gut akzeptabel wäre und im Vergleich zur Internet Latenz immernoch nicht groß ist.

Zu beachten ist jedoch das Wörtchen "mindestens"; es gibt große Unterschiede, je nach W-LAN Karte, Router, Auslastung des Netzes im Speziellen und des Funkkanals im allgemeinen und Empfang.

Die Karten mit der besten Latenz sind aktuell soweit ich weiß jedenfalls die Qualcomm-Atheros Killer Wireless-N 1102 (2xMIMO), Killer Wireless N 1202 (2xMIMO+Bluetooth) und Killer Wireless-N 1103 (3xMIMO)


----------



## lowbob (30. Juni 2012)

Naja ich denk mal ich mach's entweder mit Kabel oder mit D-LAN


----------

